# [ASUS AT3N7A-I] settaggi ottimali da inserire nel kernel

## super_matrix

Salve, ho acquistato la Motherboard ASUS AT3N7A-I NVIDIA ION con Processore Atom Dual Core 330 Preinstallato Mini-ITX e volevo sapere quali sono i settaggi ottimali da inserire nel kernel (sono molto niubbio)

Aiutatemi, vorrei evitare di dover sempre usare genkernel....

----------

## darkmanPPT

come minimo devi abilitare quanto scritto qui 

http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

dopodichè, per lo scheduler e quant'altro, sta a te la scelta.

spulcia un po' in giro per il menù del kernel e vedi un po' te cosa ti aggrada di più.

purtroppo, si impara molto smanettandoci sopra   :Wink: 

dato che sei nuovo, usa i gentoo-sources, almeno non rischi di attivare supporti in stato beta o alfa.

quando sarai un po' più pratico ti consiglio di usare i zen-sources. hanno molte più feature attivabili, anche se molte di queste sono ancora in beta

----------

